
Will Micro Businesses Die from a Thousand Tory Cuts? - danmatthews55
http://minutehack.com/opinions/will-micro-businesses-die-from-a-thousand-tory-cuts
======
buserror
Well lets hope that _someone_ somewhere in that government has a clue about
what is supposed to be the future of employment anyway.

I don't /want/ to be employed by a company. I did it for many years, and I'm
sick of politics and mental sclerosis. I want to be a mercenary. I'm a great
engineer (no really, been doing that 30 years, and I've loved every bit of it)
and I want to do /just that/. As a contractor, I can do that. I take the risks
with it too, I can be out of work, or even leave a project I don't like if I
feel like it. Yes I make more money, but there's /risk/ involved. Oh, and I
_do_ pay taxes, I'm quite happy about it too. I'm not googleapplezon!

And the thing is, my clients don't need me full time. They'd don't need to,
once the development and design phase are done, well, I can go and do
something else -- so they pay me more, but it's a fixed cost, not an ongoing
one.

So common .gov, stop fscking with us!

